# ETC Link/ ECTNet



## peacefulone61 (Sep 21, 2010)

I have just started work at a new school, it looks like the light board is set up using both DMX and ETCNet or Link, I do not know enough about it to know which one it is, and I have been having problems finding information out on. I was wondering if anyone knew more about this and could point me in the right direction.

The cable that is coming out the back of the board looks like an Ethernet cable and it goes to a wall panel with other ethernet ports to plug into. 

Thank you for any help that you can offer.


----------



## Grog12 (Sep 21, 2010)

peacefulone61 said:


> I have just started work at a new school, it looks like the light board is set up using both DMX and ETCNet or Link, I do not know enough about it to know which one it is, and I have been having problems finding information out on. I was wondering if anyone knew more about this and could point me in the right direction.
> 
> The cable that is coming out the back of the board looks like an Ethernet cable and it goes to a wall panel with other ethernet ports to plug into.
> 
> Thank you for any help that you can offer.



If I were to venture a guess you're using an Emphasis set up (either an Express or Expression tied to a computer) is that correct?


----------



## millamber (Sep 21, 2010)

What console are you using?


----------



## xander (Sep 21, 2010)

If it looks like an Ethernet cable then it is ETCNet. ETCLink is a 6-pin XLR connector. It is possible, like others have said, that you have an Emphasis server set up. Where does the Ethernet cable go when it comes out of the board? If it is not an Emphasis then it most likely leads to a jack somewhere in the house where you can set up an RVI for tech.

-Tim


----------



## peacefulone61 (Sep 21, 2010)

The board is a ETC Expressions 48/96 the cable comes out of the back to a wall jack that has 6 ports. I found an old Photo while cleaning up more and when I blew it up it looks like each port is marked with a Electric in the house. But when i went to the cat walk i could not find anything. at the other end. 

There are two MAC 500 in the system that I have been told work but have not been able to respond to the board when the Power is turned on. So i was hoping that is how they were connected to the system. I will try and take some pictures tomorrow and post. Thank you for all the help.


----------



## jmabray (Sep 22, 2010)

ETC Link is an old technology that allowed the console to talk to the dimmer rack and have information reported back and viewable on the console. The amount of information depended upon the dimmer rack options that were installed. If you have an Advanced Features rack, then you were able to have detailed information down to whether or not a breaker had tripped or a lamp had gone out. At the most basic level, the rack was able to report voltages and temperature readings.

ETC LINK in no way would control your moving lights or any other aspect of your system.(Mostly that is - unless you have an ETC LINK Button Station - possible, but unlikely) It just was there for reporting back information.


----------



## peacefulone61 (Sep 22, 2010)

Thank you, I now understand more about the system as a theory, but when it comes to this system I am more confused. I am calling the company that did the original install to see if they still have the specs on the system. There are major addressing issues with the MAC's that need to be fixed as well so I think a professional outside of myself will be needed.


----------



## jmabray (Sep 22, 2010)

If it really is addressing issues, as you mention above - this should be something that you should do. or teach yourself how. or have someone teach you. Addressing a fixture is something that you, as an owner of moving lights, should be able to do without hesitation. It's part of knowing how your gear works, and works together with other elements of your system to function as a system. 

But do post pictures of what you have so that we can go over with you in more detail what is going on. You also might give ETC a call (800-688-4116) They should have the drawings of your system as it was installed.

But you are heading down the right track with calling the company who installed the system. They should also have all that documentation. If they do not, however, ETC should be able to get you the info.


----------



## xander (Sep 22, 2010)

jmabray said:


> If they do not, however, ETC should be able to get you the info.


That is, if the whole install is ETC. It is possible that the Express was brought in at a later date.

Calling the installing company is good place to start. Also, some simple pictures of what your setup looks like could give us the information we need to help you understand.

-Tim


----------



## jmabray (Sep 22, 2010)

xander said:


> That is, if the whole install is ETC. It is possible that the Express was brought it at a later date.
> 
> Calling the installing company is good place to start. Also, some simple pictures of what your setup looks like could give us the information we need to help you understand.
> 
> -Tim


 

True, but since he accurately described the 6 pin ETC Link Connector, I'm thinking he has a complete ETC install. I could always be wrong....


----------



## peacefulone61 (Sep 22, 2010)

So I just got off the phone with the installer. The MAC 500s were patched into channels 49+ and the board is set up as a 1 scene board so sliders can assist in cue writing on an intelligent-light-unfriendly board. Both Fixtures have been pretty disagreeable since there install. the HR instrument frequently doesn't listen and can be difficult to spark as I think there is an addressing or cabling problem; there are two sets of cables up there, one which allows the instruments to be daisy chained, and another which connects both directly to the ETCLink.


----------



## xander (Sep 22, 2010)

peacefulone61 said:


> So I just got off the phone with the installer. The MAC 500s were patched into channels 49+ and the board is set up as a 1 scene board so sliders can assist in cue writing on an intelligent-light-unfriendly board. Both Fixtures have been pretty disagreeable since there install. the HR instrument frequently doesn't listen and can be difficult to spark as I think there is an addressing or cabling problem; there are two sets of cables up there, one which allows the instruments to be daisy chained, and another which connects both directly to the ETCLink.


 
Sorry, but there are many things wrong with this paragraph so some clarification would be nice. First, if the 48/96 is setup as a one scene then that means you have direct control over 96 channels with the faders. Perhaps you mean it is setup as 2-scene preset? The instruments not responding may be a termination issue; it depends on what you mean by "doesn't listen." Secondly, the two sets of cable are most like data and power. ETC Link has nothing to do with it. Like jmabray said, ETC Link is a technology that allowed feedback from ETC dimmers. There is no way a fixture would be plugged into it, and if it were, it wouldn't do anything. You may have meant ETCNet instead of ETC Link, but that still wouldn't work. Net1-which is what the Express speaks-does not have the DMX over Ethernet capability that we are used to nowadays.

Again, pictures would help us. Pictures of the booth and pics of the Macs if you can.

-Tim


----------



## xander (Sep 22, 2010)

jmabray said:


> True, but since he accurately described the 6 pin ETC Link Connector, I'm thinking he has a complete ETC install. I could always be wrong....



Side note: I described the ETC Link connector, not the OP, so we don't really have any more information on the system. Could be ETC. Or not. Who knows?


----------



## Studio (Sep 22, 2010)

Could 6 pin be RFU?


----------



## xander (Sep 23, 2010)

Studio said:


> Could 6 pin be RFU?


 
RFU is 7-pin.


----------



## derekleffew (Sep 23, 2010)

xander said:


> RFU is 7-pin.


Err, not on any ETC console I've ever seen.



See also RFU in our and ETC's wiki.


----------



## Footer (Sep 23, 2010)

This sounds likes a situation that you have been dropped into a situation that is all too common in education. Gear is installed, people who know how to use the gear leaves, gear stops working due to lack of maintenance and whatever else, people change jobs again.... the cycle repeats. 

I think what really needs to happen here is just some hard core training and maintenance. See if that company that did the install could not come out for an afternoon to re-train you and your students on the gear. They should do it for free just to keep you happy and keep your future business. If they don't, we have many members in the Boston area that could help you for free or a small fee. A solid afternoon of troubleshooting and training will go a long way for you. 

Good Luck!


----------



## xander (Sep 23, 2010)

derekleffew said:


> Err, not on any ETC console I've ever seen.
> 
> 
> See also RFU in our and ETC's wiki.


 
Huh, you're right. I don't know why I have been thinking it was 7...


----------



## peacefulone61 (Sep 23, 2010)

Below are the photos. 

It is ETCNet someone tapped over the box hiding the labels and then painted the tape so you could not tell it was there.


----------



## peacefulone61 (Sep 23, 2010)

Sorry for the confusion of the last post. that was what was sent to me about the system. There are only 48 dimmers analog dimmers in the system. It is set up as a one scene board, all 96 Channels are controllable separately.

I took some photos on my Iphone of the board. 


I am hoping once I can sort out the system I will be able to put a three to five year strategic plan in place to allow for a total overhaul and integration of the system. 

There are two MAC 500 neither work well if at all. They have power but do not respond to the patching that was left in the board. I have addressed them to what i could find for them and am still not really getting anywhere with it. 

Thank you all again for the help


----------



## Grog12 (Sep 23, 2010)

[user]peacefulone61[/user] see this article for help getting started with the Mac500's and your board.


----------



## icewolf08 (Sep 23, 2010)

More photos would be infinitely helpful. From the looks of what you posted already, it would seem that there should be some DMX output nodes located around the theatre. If not nodes then at least cat5 (ethernet) drops that run back to that panel in the booth. As each of the ports is labeled with a position, I would suggest checking each position for the other end of those lines. If there is not actually a node there, then hopefully there is a box with an RJ-45 (ethernet) jack.

Your dimmers and the MAC500s get their data via DMX. From your second photo it appears that you have at least one DMX run from the console (grey cable with the XLR-5 connector). You should determine where the other end of that cable is. Odds are it goes to your dimmers, possibly by way of in-wall wiring with wall mounted jacks. It is possible that before it gets to the dimmers it goes through a splitter. If this is the case, you might have a line from the splitter to the dimmers and one to the moving lights.

We can be of lots of help if you can walk us through the layout of the control cables. Take lots of photos.

If you want to really test your MAC500s, you should take them down and connect them directly to the console via DMX. This will eliminate any funkiness that may be in the line and chain of equipment between the console and the lights. This will let you know if the problems lie with the fixtures or the data path. If you need help addressing and patching the fixtures, let us know.


----------



## peacefulone61 (Sep 26, 2010)

I found the ethernet boxes corresponding with the labels on the panel. The DMX cable out of the back of the board goes to an analog/dmx converter. But there is another dmx input into it, so I think that must be the line from MACs. 

Are there resources in training for newer lighting systems, workshops or classes? my college had scroll changers that were battier drill operated, so my dmx training is a bit lacking. 

Thanks guys


----------



## peacefulone61 (Nov 16, 2010)

System Layout. 

There is an Un-air-conditioned room that has two 24 racks of analog dimmers and an 18 pack that handles the house lights. there is a Patch system using three pin that connects about half the circuits in the theater leaving the other half to be directly inputted. From both of these boxes there is a controller cable that goes to a DMX converter and is run through the wall as DMX 

The DMX goes into a responce converter box Box then comes out and goes to the board. into the first universe

there is also an ethernet cable that runs out of the board and goes to a POE box (power over ethernet) then into a wall pannal (see above Photo with 5 drop points over the house. 

The board is patched as a 1 to 1 with some small exceptions any channel from 49-78 is addressed as a Moving light controller. when i looked at the patch page though there are some numbers missing and do not seem to be anywhere in the system. 

What i need to know is first how do i control lights from multiple drop points when i only have one Ethernet point, Second. is there a way to switch the system over to DMX.

Thank you and please let me know if this was not clear.


----------



## mstaylor (Nov 16, 2010)

You basically are running a DMX system except you have to convert to analog for the dimmers themselves. As suggested take one of your movers down and go straight to the board. If it works then consider running a new cable from your second universe to the movers, then you can address it totally above all your conventionals. Make sure the board is seeing them and they are patched as MLs so you can program with focus points and pallettes. Read your manual so you understand how that is done. As noted by the lighting company you don't have a ML friendly board.


----------

